# Finally Got Out to a Course Again



## Shawnr (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey guys,

Got out to a course finally. After not even owning my own clubs for a week, I think i made good time.

its this executive course (thats the 9 hole, mostly par 3 one, right?) in Norwalk, Ca. To be honest its kind of a crapy place. The tee off markers are wood with faded lettering. To be honest, the course upkeep was much much better than when i played a little less then a year ago.

I went with a friend/co-worker of mine and it was a blast! I am so glad i did so well. I pretty much PW'd most of the course, given that the holes were 100-120, with 148 being the 9th.

How did i do?

Pars and Bogies (one over) on all the holes except one! The one i went two over (i forgot what thats called- double bogie?) was because a sand trap. I didnt get underneath enough and had to hit twice from the same sand trap 

All in all it was a fun game. Last game starts at 5 and we showed up at 5:10, i had to sweet talk the ladies to let us play, and they were cool about it. We rushed teh 9 holes and still did pretty dang well i thought. I think i could ahve gotten much better putting results had i not been worried about the time.

anyone else have a game today? how'd you do?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Played my home course for the first time this year today. Only played the back 9. Still a lot of snow around, and a lot of mud where the snow has melted. Strong 30+ mph winds also helped make it interesting, but at least the course was finally open. In spite of the conditions, I had a good time. I played alone, which is a rare thing on this course. I was using my new driver for the first time on the course too... hit some good tee shots with it. Wound up shooting 45 (par is 36)... not great, but not terrible considering the conditions. At least it got some of the kinks out.


----------



## Shawnr (Feb 21, 2007)

45/36 doesnt seem bad with those winds, man. I mean, it was a little windy here but it wasnt that bad.

I feel lucky that i dont have to deal with snow :cheeky4:


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

ouch that hurts. In Central Wisconsin we almost lost our snow cover in the last few das but no. We are in the middle of a blizzard 18" snow and 40mph winds. Golf will not be happening here soon. 

Shawnr. Sounds like an awesome time. Be patient and the game will come to you. Executive courses are a great place for high Handicappers to learn. The longer the shaft to the club has the harder it is to control. If you were mainly using your PW and the ball had a fairly high trajectory you are on your way.

I you are parring par 3 holes it sounds like you have a feel for the short game and that is the key for low scores.

best of luck and rock-on


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

zaphod said:


> ouch that hurts. In Central Wisconsin we almost lost our snow cover in the last few das but no. We are in the middle of a blizzard 18" snow and 40mph winds. Golf will not be happening here soon.
> 
> Shawnr. Sounds like an awesome time. Be patient and the game will come to you. Executive courses are a great place for high Handicappers to learn. The longer the shaft to the club has the harder it is to control. If you were mainly using your PW and the ball had a fairly high trajectory you are on your way.
> 
> ...


I "found" my game, and my short game in particular by playing at a local par 3 course. I would go out early on a weekday morning and play alone, playing 2 balls (and for this sort of practice, I didn't tee up any of my tee shots). Around each green I'd toss out 2 or 3 more balls into the rough and into the bunkers. I kept regular scores for the 2 balls that I played all the way, and "short game" scores for the extra balls. 

I got so that I made 2 for more than half of those short game scores, meaning that I was getting up and down more than 50% of the time. I'm not that good at it any more, so maybe I need to take a step back and play that par 3 some more again. :dunno:


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

The more I practice the luckier I get. I still do that routine you explained on our local 9 hole course when I get a chance. Keeping the short game sharp will help in times when my full swing is not. Then I need to save strokes around the green. I'm not sure what gets me more excited a long straight drive or a 20 yard chip that is played the way I envisioned it.


----------



## Regatta Destin (Feb 25, 2007)

First post....

Got out on the home course yesterday for nine. Changed my grip and guilty of expecting immediate results, but still an awesome afternoon to tee it up in Destin (70 here yesterday)


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Where is Destin? Just curious. And welcome to the forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## Diesel (Jan 15, 2007)

Played the front nine today then a few holes on the back.

Was 2 over on the front, didn't keep score on the back as i was just doing course managment and placed a lot of shots in not so good areas to have to work out of to save par.

much bigger thing, for me, was i holed out on the fly(Jordaned) from ~30 yards out for eagle on a par 5.


----------



## Shawnr (Feb 21, 2007)

zaphod said:


> The more I practice the luckier I get. I still do that routine you explained on our local 9 hole course when I get a chance. Keeping the short game sharp will help in times when my full swing is not. Then I need to save strokes around the green. I'm not sure what gets me more excited a long straight drive or a 20 yard chip that is played the way I envisioned it.


any day of the week i would rather hit that 20 yard chip that rolls just nicely near enough to the pin that i feel i can tap it in. The long drives are nice, and make your friends say, "oh, nice one." but those 'envisioned' chips make them shake your hand.


----------



## Regatta Destin (Feb 25, 2007)

Fourputt said:


> Where is Destin? Just curious. And welcome to the forum. :thumbsup:



Thanks. 

Destin a resort town in the Florida panhandle, 50 miles east of Pensacola and 40 miles west of Panama City. We're known for our deep sea fishing but within the past 25 years, we've added several nice courses and hosted our first Sr. PGA event last May, Boeing Classic.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Regatta Destin said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Destin a resort town in the Florida panhandle, 50 miles east of Pensacola and 40 miles west of Panama City. We're known for our deep sea fishing but within the past 25 years, we've added several nice courses and hosted our first Sr. PGA event last May, Boeing Classic.


I'm jealous. I've never been closer to the panhandle than St. Petersburg, and I was just driving through there on my way south from Orlando. I played two rounds in Ft. Myers a couple of weeks ago, but that's the only time I've ever played down there.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm in Raleigh, NC for my granddaughter's 3rd birthday. Last Saturday, we played Anderson Creek, a Davis Love designed course about 1/2 way between here and Pinehurst. The greens had been aerated, so the putting wasn't much fun, but we enjoyed the layout and had a good time. After about the 3rd hole, the sun was high enough to warm us up and it was pleasant outside.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Man, I wish this snow would hurry up and melt so I can get out on any course again. Shoot even my driving range is closed for now!


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

srothfuss said:


> Man, I wish this snow would hurry up and melt so I can get out on any course again. Shoot even my driving range is closed for now!


I live in the tropics so no snow for me  ...happy and sad at the same time.


----------

